# Air compressor Oil Equivelent



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I've recently traded for a 1980's Sears 2HP 230V portable air compressor. 

The compressor oil calls for Sears 9-16426 or SAE 20-20W SF, neith which I'm familiar with.

Anyone know of equivelent oil?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

plowjockey

For longevity and superior performance you need to use synthetic oil. Compressors take in a lot of moisture and synthetic oil will not mix with the moisture. Additionally piston compressors tend to run hot and carbon will build around the valves using petroleum based lubricants. Synthetic oils minimize this problem. IR markets synthetic oil for there piston units and though expensive it will last for a long time.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

the specification appears to be a 20 20wt diesel engine oil, 

third from the bottom of there list,
http://www.olympiaoil.com/products.htm


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't tell my compressor but i put 5w30 synthetic blend Ford oil in it :clap:Mine is used a lot so i can put lots of wear on one fast five years is a long time for mine to last :happy:


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Sawmill Jim 

I read that you are getting good results but IMO I would go from blend to full synthetic. We are in my comfort zone on this as I was with a well recognized compressor company for many years. I was there when we switched from petroleum to synthetic and witnessed the benefits. Even on very high HP units operating 24/7 we extended the oil change period from monthly to annually. Field issues dropped drastically.


----------

